# TCL Positions Itself to be Number One in the Large TV Market



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Last week we highlighted pricing and availability of LG’s 2016 line of OLED televisions (note: LG prices have dropped since the *article* went live), clearly a manufacturer that’s opted to embrace a pure-quality mantra. This isn’t to say that other companies aren’t cognizant of quality, but every company has a niche it’s looking to fill. Recently, Chinese manufacturer TCL signaled its future intention to go after consumers concerned about size.

As the old saying goes: “size matters,” and TCL is hedging its bet that the saying holds truth. Rather than shifting its attention to new or better performing television technologies, TCL is gearing-up to be a world leader in large LCD television production. The company has announced it plans to invest $7.8 billion dollars in its subsidiary, China Star Optoelectronics Technology Company (CSOT), to build the world’s largest Gen 11 television manufacturing plant in Shenzhen, China. 

The plant is specifically designed to produce panels 65-inches and larger.

TCL claims the growth rate of “traditional displays” is slowing, but consumer interest in large-sized televisions is growing. Currently, the market for displays larger than 55-inches accounts for 10-perecnt of industry sales. The company estimates that the large-display market will grow roughly 20-percent annually going forward. 

"As TCL grows rapidly in the U.S., the expanded capabilities of CSOT are critical in helping us keep up with demand," said Chris Larson, vice president, sales and marketing, TCL. "We already benefit from a vertically integrated supply chain that gives us cost advantages over our competitors, and this investment will allow us to take a leadership position in large size TVs."

The new manufacturing facility will instantly become the world’s most technologically advanced large-display plant in the world. This places TCL at a distinct advantage in a market space that could bring big rewards if consumers open their wallets (and wall space) for larger-than-large screens.

TCL currently offers a range of television models sized from 28 to 65-inches, with a smattering of 4K options. The largest TV (65US5800) is a 65-inch 4K display with onboard Roku streaming. It hasn’t officially hit streets yet, but will sell for $999. This kind of pricing bodes well for pricing of the company’s future large screens. No dates concerning plant completion (and manufacturing) have been released.

As a side note, Home Theater Shack (and its sister site, AVS Forum) is in the final month of running a Giveaway Promotion featuring TCL 55UP130 55-inch LCD 4K/UHD Roku TVs. Click *here* for more information.




_Image Credit: TCL_


----------



## TomFord (Jul 15, 2014)

A 65' 4K at 1k seems a bit too sketchy to me. Although to be fair tech improvements have helped lower the costs significantly and will only continue to do so at a faster rate over next 
5 - 9 years. Moore's law will be cease to exist after that. (Link below)


Don't recall ever seeing the brand, is it sold at places like best buy or primarily a online retailer? Last time looked Samsung continues to be #1 in TV's. The gap was Immense from at least 2008 - 2013. 
In 14 three brands stepped their game. LG, Sony, and Panasonic. 

Plan on skipping 4K by waiting until 2020 when the 8k should be hitting the market at somewhat reasonable pricing....... No, they'll be expensive as duck. 22, 23 reasonableness will induce. 

Maybe not though with the cost of TCL. Interesting market moves with that acquisition. 


Moore's law
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moore's_law


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

TomFord said:


> A 65' 4K at 1k seems a bit too sketchy to me. Although to be fair tech improvements have helped lower the costs significantly and will only continue to do so at a faster rate over next
> 5 - 9 years.


Vizio has a 4K 65" set at 1K also but I hear what you are saying. Something has to give. 



TomFord said:


> Plan on skipping 4K by waiting until 2020 when the 8k should be hitting the market at somewhat reasonable pricing....... No, they'll be expensive as duck. 22, 23 reasonableness will induce.


Wait all you want but we are at the point where resolution is not a selling factor for the educated buyer. Cable tv is capped right now at 720p/1080i, streaming quality is more about bandwidth than the resolution, most UHD Bluray's are cut from 2K movie masters and upscaled to UHD and most will agree that color and Dynamic Range make way more of an impact then resolution.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

HDR and WCG is the game changer. IMO it's easily worth the price of admission.


----------

